# which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both with 02m trannys fitted



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all as some on here know im turboing a vr6 engine ,but as ive building this mk3 12vr6 engine used a golf 02m 6speed and 4wd system ,
ive been offerd a complete 2003 24v 4 motion 02m 6speed and runing gear ,
problem is which do i go for ,as i really want realabilaty rather then haveing the engine in bits every time i hit the boost,,, id be happy with 450/500bhp from any of these engines ,but evern thow the 24v 4motion 2.8 lump looks nice and seems to have a better flowing head for a turbo conversion ,as i know my freinds turbod std 2.8 vr6 turbo runs well at 400bhp on std internals and cams without any know problems other then the rear gearbox mount and wishbone bushers collaseing,,,but a little ting on the 24v they only have single timing chain ,unlike the eailer vr6 which has double chains and looks a stronger setup?,so quicky getting back to the point which of the 2 engines would u go for ,,,


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (adaptorman)*

The 24v hss a more durable timing chain setup, even the later 12v's went to a single chain setup. It comes down to money, the 24v setup will cost a lot more, but potentially be more reliable and make some more power. I personally would do the 24v setup


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (PhReE)*

thank for your responce ,ive been thinking about this most of the night ,,and my heads a chuffing shed ,only thing is ive basicly completely built my old vr6 lump and turboed it near ready for instail apart from the flywheel prob ,and then im offerd the later 24v engine ,,,,just would mean another engine strip down and turbo this other instead .....and ive seen more gains from stock vr6 engines and info ,then the 24v version ,,,,things we do for a bit of boost











_Modified by adaptorman at 4:30 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## Pete Ross (May 6, 2001)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (adaptorman)*

all 12v have single row lower chain, you didnt know? 24v chain is larger.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (Pete Ross)*

12v b/c it's so much cheaper FTW, the 24v will require a lot of $$$$$ or in your case pounds, which is $$$$$$ x 2


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I'd go with 24V, as far as which is cheaper...it's about the same if you ask me.
With 24V you'll be able to make more power.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for ur replys guys ,well i now have a mk3 vr6 turbo built ,and ive also bought a complete std 24v v6 std at the moment ,as it was fairly cheap which also included complete engine box,ecu,front engine cradle rad fans,legs disc calipars ill add pics up later if any one wants to see


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_as far as which is cheaper...it's about the same if you ask me.

wtf are you talking about?





















You wanna compare receipts? If you don't know what you're talking about, do the OP a favor and stop yapping.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:19 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

If I could do it all over again, I would just buy a Golf or Jetta 24V and stick a GT3076R on it and have a nice 500hp daily.
Neither engine is cheap when it comes to pushing the big numbers, but the 12V Turbo has several years of development behind it, so therefore plenty of parts to choose from. The 24V is only just getting started, so turbo components are rarer, unless you like paying bucket loads for HPA stuff. PagParts do a nice turbo manifold though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (kevhayward)*

thats is 24valve it is ,,,,anyway as im in the u.k its rather hard to find buy parts at a reasonable price ,so a quick dual mass to single mass do u think this idea will work 
first a knackerd mk4 dual mass and on the right a std mk3 vr6 flywheel








then break them part








then remove the 240mm dual mass starter ring









then take ur std mk3 vr6 flywheel and remove its std ring gear








then u see the lip ill machine this off so the mk4 starter ring will fit nicely








rough idea how it would fit,but it would sit on the rear lip








then remove this small lip so the oringle clutch can be used








and 3mm of the insert so the friction plate with sit flush








and a spacer sat behind the rear to bring it nicely inline of the oringle place,,little messing but has to work ,plus lighter,stronger and should take more hp ,,what do u think ,waste of time ?


----------



## kadscvr6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (adaptorman)*

this may sound thick?? but what exactly are you doing to the 2 flywheels??


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (kadscvr6)*

replaceing a dual mass 24v 4motion flywheel to a single mass to the same engine as these arnt very good at holding power when the engines turboed


----------



## kadscvr6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (adaptorman)*

why dont you just attach the standard vr6 clutch/flywheel to the 24v?? thats what i've done to my R32.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: which would u go for /turbo conversion 12v/24v engine...both wi ... (kadscvr6)*

because the flywheel on the mk3 vr6 is smaller and not stepped off enoegh to use in the mk4 24v 6speed o2m gearbox,,2002 model


----------

